# Last Thursday and Saturday's finds from the river



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Aug 12, 2019)

Picked up some common, but still fun stuff from the river this past Thursday, Saturday, and earlier today. Here's a picture of what I pulled on Thursday.



Notable finds are Mrs. Chapin's Salad Dressing from ~1915, Dr. Swett's Root Beer, Carr China with a Willowware pattern, and the partial crock jug. I had a good run finding a piece of or a whole crock jug every time I went, but the pattern broke on Saturday.

Here are Saturday's finds.


Notable finds for this trip are Geo. B Hugo & Co., 7Up from 1940-1946, Bronco Beverages, and Simpson Spring Water.

I have to clean today's bottles, a post about that will come tomorrow.

If you'd like to see a bottle close up, just let me know!


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Aug 13, 2019)

*Monday's finds*

I took the time late at night to clean Monday's bottles so take a gander.

Monday was an okay trip. Lots of modern stuff, tons of glass shards that went straight to the trash.


Notable finds from Monday are Pale Dry Ginger Ale, an unknown soda with a decayed paper label, Portland Maine Coke, and Canada Dry with only the print residue readable.

As an aside, they aren't bottles but between Saturday and Monday I found three matching pieces of China from J&G Meakin. One teacup from Saturday and one teacup and a plate from Monday


Again, if you want to see a bottle close up, just let me know!


----------



## RCO (Aug 13, 2019)

seems to be lots of stuff there , often when bottles are in the river for a long time, the acl's are mostly ruined although I've found the odd location where they weren't . and can get damaged by rocks and such over time too 

but seems to be a wide variety of items in this location


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Aug 14, 2019)

There really is a seemingly endless supply, I've pulled just about everything common so far. My whole collection comes from this one spot. In all but one bottle, the ACLs are always ruined or they come off when I attempt to get the gunk off. I pulled one Pale Dry Ginger Ale in good condition a few years ago, and it still looks fairly good. The photos always seem to rotate on me, sorry about that, not sure what to do to fix it.


There is a surprising amount of ketchup bottles, porcelain, and earthenware down there. Hoping the next storm will wash the top layer off since I've picked it clean this past week.


----------



## Gunsmoke (Aug 18, 2019)

Love the cups and saucer. Any idea of the date on those pieces?


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Aug 19, 2019)

Unfortunately, I have no idea. The brand J&G Meakin operates from 1851 to 2000, so they could fall anywhere in there. I can narrow it down a little as all the bottles I’ve found in that spot fhavw been 1904-1970s. So it should fall somewhere in there. I’ll be looking for the rest of the set when I go out!


----------



## sandchip (Aug 20, 2019)

Nice finds.  We talked about use of muriatic acid in cleaning bottles the other day.  Don't use it on ceramics or painted label bottles.  Can't say on the other cleaning agents suggested by others.


----------

